# Just some fun, bandwidth clogging goat & misc pix



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Zelda, Butters, and Margerine galloping so gracefully. Ha ha!









Zelda winding herself up to bomb down the hill...









Bombs away!









Risking it for a bite of red willow.









Loping across pasture (the white one was puffing afterwards!)









Tulip and bee - color explosion.









And last of all, why the ducks never have any water to drink.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I think I'm in love with Zelda.  That is one BEAUTIFUL goat! I loved all the pictures.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I need a camera like yours! beautiful pictures
thanks for sharing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....... gorgeous pictures......  :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

zelda is stunning! the flower picture is :thumb: too!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just beautiful! Thanks for sharing......and ducks never seem to have enough water!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow- gorgeous pictures!
What a great place for a goat to live! 

That flower and bee picture belongs in a magazine somewhere- wow! :shocked:


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful pics!! I need a camera like your too LOL!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. 

The duck photo is so real too. Never fails, I fill up the duck waterers and what happens? They play in it till its gone. I need to get them out in a pen where they can play in the kiddy pool. Might go see about doing that now.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I love the pictures... such beautiful, happy goats too! My favorite is the flower though... that is magnificent!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful Pictures! :clap: 

Mitzi


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Great pictures. The one with the duck made me laugh. I love starting my mornings
by looking at the pictures people have posted.
Thanks
:fireworks: 
Suellen


----------

